# Rebath of Utah



## TMSticks (Oct 25, 2007)

I have had a horrible nightmare experience with Rebath of Utah. If anyone else has a bad experience and is willing to post it or send me a message I would appreciate it. I am taking them to court and any help  or comments that I can print would be extremely helpful. Never go to Rebath!!!!! You will regret it. It is almost a year later and I am still fighting.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome TMSticks:
We have had lots of past complaints on here about Re-Bath but the last one was all priase. As they say in the NorthEast "Go figure".
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 28, 2007)

About the only thing I can think is the term came about because we talk so fast up here . Then we get to shortening sentences and loosing patience with folks. I think it means to ...go figure it out for yourself...now it's your problem without anyone actually answering the question.
We north-easterners are also not as polite as others around the country, I have noticed this from teaching around the US of A. 

So if someone say's "Go figure"...it means politely...Go away with your problem, I don't have an answer.

You Get the mean and nastiness up here for some reason ..more than in other parts of the country. 

Someday I think I will move. 

Other than that, the rest of us are very pleasantup here.


----------



## donk (Nov 26, 2007)

TMSticks said:


> I have had a horrible nightmare experience with Rebath of Utah. If anyone else has a bad experience and is willing to post it or send me a message I would appreciate it. I am taking them to court and any help  or comments that I can print would be extremely helpful. Never go to Rebath!!!!! You will regret it. It is almost a year later and I am still fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

